# Blind Pygmy Goat



## cajunmman (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, I am new to raising goats. Last weekend I bought One registered Pygmy doe and I also rescued three Pygmy does. One of the rescued does is blind. My question is can I breed the blind doe and will she take care of her kids. She is 2 or 3 years old and in good health.

Thanks


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you know why she is blind?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Erm, I've never heard of it before. It depends why she's blind, it may be something genetic, in which case, breeding wouldn't be recommended. I don't see why it would prevent her from kidding well otherwise but it would be very scary and risky (she may squish kids) and she would need to be kept with just her kids in a confined area until they bonded well because she would maybe worry more if she can't even see them..


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

It shouldn't affect her breeding... can she walk without running into stuff? Is it just one eye or both?


----------



## cajunmman (Mar 22, 2015)

She is blind in both eyes. She does run into things. I think she gets around by smell and hearing. I had her in a 400 sq ft pen with a 8" post in the center and she would circle the post about a foot away from it like she knew it was there. I have since moved her to a 5000 sq ft pen with three other Pygmys. She knows where the goat shed is with the feed and water. I do not know if she is blind from birth or some illness. I will try to find out.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

If it is pink eye you could try putting LA 200 in the eyes and see if that works. It may be too late for that though...


----------

